# Fan Creation pick of the week



## Morrus (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, maybe not week... as often as seems appropriate.

Anyway - I'm going to start putting the coolest fan creations on the news page for everyone to see (with full credit, of course, and a link to the thread in question).  If you think a fan creation is so good that it deserves to be highlighted and shared with the world, please let me know in this thread (with a link to the thread) - especially if you've playested it.

1) I will be using the old tried-and-tested copy/paste method, so I'll only consider properly formatted items - otherwise I have to go through an edit it myself, which I really don't want to have to do.  If you'd like your work highlighted, please glance over it and make sure it's formatted correctly and looks professional, and general commentary is removed from the main body of the item.

2) In general, I'll be inclined to pick things that don't have outstanding queries on them, so if ossible, please try to edit your item to address queries (or indicate in the thread that you've seen the query and decided not to act on it).

3) Please suggest candidates for inclusion - I'd like it to be a kind of community consensus on stuff that is good.

[D]fg[/D]

*Fan Creation Pick of the Week Archive*


Myconian [race] by *AMP Productions*
Sortable Monster Manual index spreadsheet [tool] by *withak*
Monster Conversion Project [monsters] by *theJester*
Druid [class] by *malcolm_n*
Bard [class] by *saric*
Occupations/Craft Skills by *EnglishScribe*


----------



## Boarstorm (Jun 10, 2008)

Cool deal, thanks Morrus.


----------



## Samadhi (Jun 10, 2008)

Excellent idea!

 Maybe themed? Character creation sheets / converted adventures / power card sets / DM aid / etc?


----------



## Obryn (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd definitely recommend the Characterforge sheet.  It's probably the best character generator currently available for 4e, and it's getting improved constantly.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=229672

-O


----------



## Nifft (Jun 10, 2008)

You should have a period where you take suggestions, then a cut-off date, then a poll. Poll should be open for a couple of days (basically until the day before the next cut-off date).

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Morrus (Jun 11, 2008)

Nifft said:
			
		

> You should have a period where you take suggestions, then a cut-off date, then a poll. Poll should be open for a couple of days (basically until the day before the next cut-off date).
> 
> Cheers, -- N




FAR too much effort!


----------



## malcolm_n (Jun 11, 2008)

Please feel free (I'm sure you know) to use any of our compilations   I've got them updated again today after a week off.)


----------



## mrrodgers (Jun 11, 2008)

I shall nominate AMP's Myconid race.  If you want professionalism, he/she has got it.  He/she did a full 2 page PHB-style spread.


----------



## AMP Productions (Jun 11, 2008)

Lol, I'm a _he_ but thanks for the nomination!


----------



## WhatGravitas (Jun 11, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> FAR too much effort!



I think there are enough people on the boards who would pour that much effort into such a thing - after all, Verys Arkon had enough effort left to make the pre-release rules! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 11, 2008)

Mycondid will be the first Pick of the Week - please continue nominating stuff!  Anything is eligible - races, monsters, character sheets, tools, power cards, NPCs... anything, as long as it's "complete" and easily useable in game.

However - do me a favour and link to the darn thing, eh?  It's not so bad right now, but as this forum grows, especially on days when I'm busy, I really may not have time to go searching for stuff!


----------



## nothing to see here (Jun 11, 2008)

This is an excellent and novel use of the forum Morrus.  There is a reason ENworld is the best site in the RPG niche.


----------



## Siberys (Jun 11, 2008)

Not to toot my own horn, but I _really_ like my Kenku writeup. I think it's very well formatted, but it pales in comparison to the Myconians. AMP did some very professional work there. Kudos!


----------



## mrrodgers (Jun 11, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Mycondid will be the first Pick of the Week - please continue nominating stuff!  Anything is eligible - races, monsters, character sheets, tools, power cards, NPCs... anything, as long as it's "complete" and easily useable in game.
> 
> However - do me a favour and link to the darn thing, eh?  It's not so bad right now, but as this forum grows, especially on days when I'm busy, I really may not have time to go searching for stuff!



What if you gave classes, races, adventures, and options (like feats and epic destinies, since those mostly seem to be universal, with the exception of the archmage.) their own sub-forums, so a. We don't have to go back to page 4 to find our own stuff XD and b. so if someone forgets to link to the post, it'll be easier to find it.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 11, 2008)

mrrodgers said:
			
		

> What if you gave classes, races, adventures, and options (like feats and epic destinies, since those mostly seem to be universal, with the exception of the archmage.) their own sub-forums, so a. We don't have to go back to page 4 to find our own stuff XD and b. so if someone forgets to link to the post, it'll be easier to find it.




I might when there's more content.  Right now it'd be a whole list of very barren forums.


----------



## Underdark_Tourist (Jun 11, 2008)

10/10 on the Myconid.  The quality and presentation really impressed me.  I would be stoked to see more from AMP Productions.  I have already included this entry into my group/campaign.


----------



## coriolis (Jun 11, 2008)

Underdark_Tourist said:
			
		

> 10/10 on the Myconid.  The quality and presentation really impressed me.  I would be stoked to see more from AMP Productions.  I have already included this entry into my group/campaign.




The layout work IS impressive. However, I spotted some basic errors in grammar and syntax after even a quick scan, and it's obvious a thorough proofreading by a professionnal would be needed. Maybe someone else on the board can volunteer? If not, I would have time to do it on Friday night.


----------



## AMP Productions (Jun 11, 2008)

Woot! I new that degree in graphic design would come in handy one day... >_<

Never took to many english courses though... Maybe I need to go get another degree I'll never use. Next after that, Theology!

Also I did pour through a couple of errors that Morrus had posted, so I should have the update available soon.

Once again, thanks for the complements.


----------



## doctormandible (Jun 12, 2008)

Just throwing this out about the Myconians, Fungi do not photosynthesize.  In fact, direct sunlight is more likely to damage a mushroom than to promote growth.  Really they should gain the bonus when in a cool damp place - like a dungeon.


----------



## 1of3 (Jun 12, 2008)

Myconian is nice but when did fungi start doing photosynthesis? No, don't bother me with science. It's a fantasy game after all. :\

Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## withak (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, thanks, Morrus!


----------



## MadLetter (Jun 12, 2008)

I would like to promote my selfish nature and nominate the level 15 elite brute I just created: The Grick.

No, no. Not the blue one, those are only the young ones. The REAL Grick with a matured green skin, it is! 

LINK


----------



## keterys (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm not sure we should do self-promoting. That said, I did give feedback since you pointed it out


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 12, 2008)

I figure by self promoting I'll get some feedback.
Necromancer

It needs way more powers.


----------



## ideasmith (Jun 12, 2008)

The Dabbler  could use some more feedback.


----------



## xortam (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd like to nominate Shado's 4e Colour landscape character sheets;

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=229026 

Used them tonight and found them to be excellent for getting to grips with the new edition - lots of space for info on powers etc and takes up less space on the table too.

Thanks Shado for a nice piece of work


----------



## keterys (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll nominate Jester's Monster Project.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 13, 2008)

keterys said:
			
		

> I'll nominate Jester's Monster Project.




What, _after _ it has been selected?  _Good job!_


----------



## keterys (Jun 13, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> What, _after _ it has been selected?  _Good job!_




What the. When did that happen? 

Bah, 6AM.

I saw it wasn't nominated, and acted


----------



## the Jester (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks you guys! 

Hopefully I'll have the focus and time to go all the way up to 30th level monsters...


----------



## maragin (Jun 15, 2008)

xortam said:
			
		

> I'd like to nominate Shado's 4e Colour landscape character sheets;
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=229026
> 
> ...




I would like to second this.


----------



## bh2 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'd like to nominate Ander00's power card generator!

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4274554&postcount=568

This work allows you to print your selected powers as cards to either cut out or just to have a sheet of powers. This works out really well for making characters, great job Ander00!!


----------



## Ghaerdon Fain (Jun 16, 2008)

Shado and Ander00 BOTH should win this week, both different both site favs.  If one doesn't get it this week then they shall the next... let's just call it a two winner week.


----------



## Hambot (Jun 16, 2008)

I second the nomination for the CharacterForge character sheet.  It made characters far more quickly than I did, and when I thought it was wrong I realised it had picked up a few little racial features that I had missed myself.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=229672


----------



## malcolm_n (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh Wow.  I hadn't jumped to the first page in a day or so.  Thank you so much for recognizing my work there.  It means a lot to see it put to good use and even displayed in such a fashion.


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jun 20, 2008)

I've got two nominations:

Stalker0's Skill Challenge System 
Nifft's Multi-Classing Revision


----------



## CrimsonHawk (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a nomination of my own to submit.

Saric's 4e Bard:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=231413


----------



## Flash_Plasma (Jun 21, 2008)

CrimsonHawk said:
			
		

> I have a nomination of my own to submit.
> 
> Saric's 4e Bard:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=231413




beat me to it, seconded


----------



## RaynerApe (Jun 22, 2008)

I can't nominate the Craft Skill highly enough. It's awesome!
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=232432


----------



## AMP Productions (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey there! 

Just wanted to let you know I have updated the Myconians to a new format simulating the "warforged" article in Dragon magazine. It is made to look similar so you can start building a binder of custom content!

Check it out if you can!


----------



## AMP Productions (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd like to semi-selfishly nominate Siberys' Kenku write up!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=230044


----------



## Crowley42 (Jun 25, 2008)

I second the kenku write up, but then I am partial to stats for playable races.


----------



## Is_907 (Jun 27, 2008)

Just curious if we can get new links in the first post to those items? Those links seem to be broken because of the upgrade to the forum system.
I've found the Myconian one again: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=230192


----------



## Spiral (Jun 28, 2008)

Ulorian said:


> I've got two nominations:
> 
> Stalker0's Skill Challenge System
> Nifft's Multi-Classing Revision



Possibly due to the changeover, your links have borked.  Here's the fixes:

Stalker0's Skill Challenge System
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=230567

Nifft's Multi-Classing Revision
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=230200

[Edit Just to add, it looks like a lot of links may have gotten wrecked do to site architechture changs.  We may need a something to handle stuff like:

```
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=...
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=...

(Correct is http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=...)
```


----------



## Siberys (Jun 29, 2008)

My kenku

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=230044


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Jun 30, 2008)

I know it isn't a new creation, but Keterys' Original monsters are a truckload of awesome and I'd like to nominate them.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 1, 2008)

All the links in the first post are fixed.


----------



## EnglishScribe (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, thank you!


----------



## FabioMilitoPagliara (Jul 23, 2008)

Falling Icicle conversion of old spells in Rituals

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=236804


----------



## Destil (Jul 26, 2008)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=236804

I recommend this ritual conversion thread, because it's awesome.


----------



## jeffh (Aug 30, 2008)

I like Saric's druid a lot better than Malcom's. The latter doesn't seem very sound mechanically, ignoring a lot of 4E conventions (like move actions always being related to movement) and having some power writeups that are unclear and/or mistaken about 4E rules (e.g. Trample).


----------



## Crashy75 (Sep 7, 2008)

I would like to suggest the DM's toolkit: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=228514


----------



## 77IM (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd like to second (third?) the nomination of Stalker0's Obsidian Skill Challenge System:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-fan...llenge-system-update-version-1-1-now-pdf.html

 -- 77IM


----------



## Cadfan (Oct 13, 2008)

Maybe not the best place to ask, but since I notice that most of the nominees for fan creation highlights are people who have uploaded their creation as a pdf, does anyone have advice on how or where I could upload a pdf file containing something I wrote?


----------



## Cadfan (Oct 14, 2008)

Alright, I figured it out, and uploaded my versatile fighter.  He's now renamed Brutal Fencer, and is in pdf form.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Oct 22, 2008)

I nominate Tequila Sunrise's Manual of Monster Creation for 4e, in the downloads section.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/local_links.php?action=jump&catid=1&id=29


----------



## Morrus (Oct 23, 2008)

Cadfan said:


> Maybe not the best place to ask, but since I notice that most of the nominees for fan creation highlights are people who have uploaded their creation as a pdf, does anyone have advice on how or where I could upload a pdf file containing something I wrote?




Actually, I stopped doing this when the Downloads Section went online, and instead promote all new downloads on the news page:

Downloads - EN World D&D / RPG News


----------

